# PLAZAS DEL PERU - ¿Cuál te gusta más?



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Muy muy difícil...pecaré de regionalista y me apunto por 1) la Plaza Mayor de Lima (con la catedral al costado, la hermosa pileta y los carruajes circundándolo, cómo no); 2) la Plaza San Martín (con la carita lavada, por supuesto) y 3) empate Cuzco/Arequipa/Trujillo. NO PUEDO DECIDIRME! 

La de Cuzco tiene un encanto que no puedo explicar. La de Arequipa, me encantó la pileta con las palomas. La de Trujillo tiene un monumento muy imponente. Pero eso del piso resbaladizo no me gusta nada...aquí en los EEUU les lloverían las demandas.

¡Entretenido y didáctico poll!!


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

En Lima: la plaza San Martin

En provincias: 
1ra: plaza de armas de Arequipa
2nd: la de Cuzco


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Espectaculares fotos 
Y donde estan las plazas de Piura, Chiclayo, Tacna, Iquitos etc? :nuts:


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

CessTenn said:


> Espectaculares fotos
> Y donde estan las plazas de Piura, Chiclayo, Tacna, Iquitos etc? :nuts:


Parece que te salteaste de la pestaña 1 a la 3 , fijate la 2. Pero creo que no cabe duda que las mas hermosas son las mencionadas en la pestaña 1 , sin descalificar a las demas plazas donde tambien se hizo mencion que son muy pero muy hermosas.


----------



## stonemax (Jun 4, 2007)

1ero: plaza san martin
2do: plaza mayor de lima
3ero: plaza de armas de cusco

chevere las fotos .


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> Parece que te salteaste de la pestaña 1 a la 3 , fijate la 2. Pero creo que no cabe duda que las mas hermosas son las mencionadas en la pestaña 1 , sin descalificar a las demas plazas donde tambien se hizo mencion que son muy pero muy hermosas.


:lol: Te juro que ni las vi! Gracias.
Todas esas plazas son bellas.


----------



## KZ_20 (Jun 7, 2007)

¿Por qué hay qienes han votado x varias?, la pregunta no es ¿Cuál te gusta más? Los votos dobles no deberían valer :nuts:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

En ese orden:

Plaza San Martin
Plaza de armas de Arequipa
Plaza de armas del Cuzco
Plaza de Armas de Lima

Y leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeejos las demás...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

A pesar de conocer todas las plazas menos una, me quedo con la de Trujillo, aunque mi segunda opción es la plaza mayor de Lima conjuntamente con la San MArtín.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Por lo visto, les encanta desviar temas a algunos apenas uno da explciaciones del porque de un voto.... Asi que mejor... edit ! Todo post off topic potencialmente conflictivo, deleted !


Cualquier duda o consulta, por favor al P.M. No desviemos el thread ni volvamos esto un ring de box. Pensando eh!


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

TODAS ESTAN HERMOSAMENTE BELLAS PERO LA DE CAJAMARCA COMO KE LE FALTA ALGUITO.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Por lo visto, les encanta desviar temas a algunos apenas uno da explciaciones del porque de un voto.... Asi que mejor... edit ! Todo post off topic potencialmente conflictivo, deleted !
> 
> 
> Cualquier duda o consulta, por favor al P.M. No desviemos el thread ni volvamos esto un ring de box. Pensando eh!


Eso lo malo del Peruano entre nosotros mismos nos chancamos, señores eso no se trata de ver quien es mejor que quien simplemente cuestion de gustos si a mi me gusta uno pues bacan lo comento y punto y no comparo. Aprendamos a querer lo nuestro y tratar de avanzar y no estancarnos.


----------



## THE DOG (Aug 21, 2007)

La Plaza de Armas de Lima, siempre me ha parecido muy bella SIEMPRE


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

*1. Plaza Mayor de Lima / Plaza San Martin:*
Son practicamente las Plazas centricas mas grandes del Peru, junto con la de Trujillo, la Plaza Mayor es bellisima, la pileta y la catedral con su portada del perdon la hacen la mejor del Peru, No obstante el horrendo color amarillo y algunas vistas desde la plaza, le quitan muchisimo, con respecto a la Plaza San Martin tiene su fuerte al ser muy elegante y al tener gran unidad arquitectonica a su al rededor, los portales le dan mucha personalidad.
*2. Plaza de Armas de Arequipa:* 
La catedral como elemento dominante y los portales que conjugan con ella, la hacen la mejor plaza provinciana, su pileta es muy bonita, lo que no me gusta es que considero un exceso la vegetacion... hehehe.
*3. Plaza de Armas del Cusco:*
Cuenta con dos elementos resaltantes: La iglesia de la compañia y la catedral, sobre todo esta ultima, que le dan mucha personalidad, pero gustaria mucho mas con un elemento civil imponente.
*4. Plaza de Armas de Trujillo:* 
Una de las Plazas mas grandes del Peru, es muy bonita, el monumento resalta la Plaza en si, pero no existe un solo edificio que sobresalga, la catedral al estar en una esquina y no ocupar un espacio central pierda jerarquia y se entremezcla con el resto. Aunque el realce del monumento es algo particular, mas preferiria que la catedral estuviera en el espacio central .
*5. Plaza de Armas de Ayacucho: *
La catedral es el elemento central, interesante, junto a esta creo que estaran representadas varias ciudades del pais, es como una plaza "tipo" en la sierra. Casi como la de Cusco.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy cierto, si recuerdo que dijiste eso cuando viniste para acá. Las edificaciones circundantes son en general bajitas, por lo que tenemos una plaza plana en Trujillo permitiendo que resalte su monumento.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
El realce del monumento es algo interesante, creo que no lo considere al 100 a la hora de calificar, ahora si .


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Cada Plaza tiene su peculiaridad, todas a decir la verdad son magnificas impactan con su belleza!... pero.......a mi modesto y sencillo parecer la Plaza de Armas de Trujillo pone mucho mas empeño en la limpieza, tambien en el cuidado en sus jardines ademas esta circunscrita por un hermoso centro historico... no alabo por ser trujillana.... simplemente porque lo pienso!


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Para mi es la plaza de armas de trujillo no se porque pero cuando estoy llegando y me quedo mirando me asombra y mas que a la catedral y al arzobispado han puesto alumbrado artistico se ve mejor,pero ojala que hagan lo mismo con todas las iglesias de trujillo y las casonas que circundan la plaza de trujjilllo(bella)

1-Plaza Mayor de Trujillo
2-Plaza de Armas de Arequipa
3-Plaza Mayor de Lima


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

la que mas me gusta :

1. plaza de trujillo
2. plaza de arequipa
3. plaza de lima


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que sepa, ahora la plaza del Cusco y el centro histórico se conservan muy limpios y relucientes, especialmente desde la elección de Macchu Picchu como maravilla del mundo moderno...! Muy bien por eso, la gente allá a tomado conciencia también y cuida su patrimonio...


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

PeR.uP said:


> Te entusiasman los smilies no???
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Por otro lado, He votado por las 2 Plazas de Lima (Mayor y San Martín) y por la de Arequipa, y tienen razón...son distintas... cada una con su estilo y encanto diferentes lo cual hace muy dificil compararlas, pero bueno...


haha!!!


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

me gusta mas la plaza san martin, por su diseño y de sus edificios que lo rodean y su ubicasion


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

*Indudablemente la Plaza San Martin se lleva el primer lugar.*

Como podemos ver arquitectonicamente la Plaza San Martin se lleva el primer lugar arquitectonicamente. Luego le puede seguir la Plaza de Armas, para mi la Plaza Bolognesi, y la del 2 de Mayo tienen su encanto por ser redondas y bien amplias....un mejor cuidado nomas para ellas.

Un punto negativo que tienen todas estas plazas....no entiendo porque tienen tanto arboles. Los arboles son para los parques o bosques y otras lugares de distraccion no para las plazas. Si podemos observar todos esos arboles le quitan vision a los edificios o monumentos historicos....todos estos son puntos arquitectonicos. Yo no ecuentro nada bello a la plaza de armas con tanta divina palmeras no dejan tomar una foto clara de la catedral o del palacio de govierno. 

Lo que deberian hacer es elevar los jardines a un metro y medio de alto y sacar tando divino arborl. Ponerlos en otros lugares que necesitan areas verdes. Serian una belleza inigualables comparadas solamente con las plazas europeas.


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

La Plaza San Martín debería tener mas resguardo en las noches para que sea un atractivo importante en Lima.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

opinion said:


> La Plaza San Martín debería tener mas resguardo en las noches para que sea un atractivo importante en Lima.


A ver opinión.... como te explico.

Este tema del regionalismo ya me tiene cansada.

Primero que nada yo estuve en Lima en el mes de Julio y estuve en el centro de Lima .... no una... cuatro veces.

Primero que nada me caminé todo... y si lo que quieres decir es que La Plaza San Martìn o la Plaza de Armas necesitan resguardo para ser un atractivo solo te puedo decir que NO ES ASÌ.

Entonces la Plaza de Cusco o la de Trujillo tambièn lo necesitan. Es mas necesitamos un guardaespaldas cada uno de los Limeños o Trujillanos para que nunca de los nunca nos pase nada... y aun asì veo cualquier cantidad de fotos en este y en otros foros en donde se muestra La Plaza de ambas ciudades.

Además a mi no se me quitan las ganas de ir a Trujillo por nada del mundo y estoy segura que serè feliz mirando las maravillas que tiene la ciudad pero sobre todo admirando su preciosa Plaza de Armas.

Si le quiero ver lo malo a las cosas, solo tengo que recordar lo que me fastidia y a mi no me fastidia Trujillo ni ningún otro lugar de mi paìs, lo que me disgusta es lo pèsimo que quedan estas ciudades con representantes que no dejan a un lado su regionalismo para postear.

En un rato te borro tu post y borro el mio y edito el thread pero ya... YAAAAAAAAAA BASTA DE REGIONALISMOS !!!!!!


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Holas, para mi la mas bonita y mistica es la del Cusco asi de simple, luego la plaza San Martin............:lol: 

Salu2
Crlwaly


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Se puso interesante este treand pero ya tenemos un ganador creo


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Bueno ahora hagan un treand donde salgan para votar por cual es la plaza mas linda de sudamerica o solo con nuestros paises vecinos (creo que aqui ya gano la plaza san martin seguida por la de trujillo y luego la de lima)pudieran ser :dunno: ummh solo las plazas mayores de cada pais como de peru "lima" de chile "santiago" asi ps :wink2: :clown:


----------



## Julio Cesar (Jan 20, 2006)

La plaza San Martin es la colorida. Cada una de las plazas mencionadas son bellas pero el escoger fue facil..La PSM tiene historia..y muy personal. recuerdos y memorias de tiempos inolvidables de mi ninez.Gracias por las fotos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que sea la plaza San Martin la representante...!


----------



## DanielMd (Jan 21, 2007)

pa mi es la de Arequipa!"!"!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Yo me quedo con la de AQP, y de ahi me gusta bastante la de TACNA, es unica en el país, porque no sigue el damero tradicional español, y como tercera la de Chiclayo. En eso de las plazas de sudamerica, mm creo que se las lleva de todas las de Colombia.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

diegoXD said:


> Bueno ahora hagan un treand donde salgan para votar por cual es la plaza mas linda de sudamerica o solo con nuestros paises vecinos (creo que aqui ya gano la plaza san martin seguida por la de trujillo y luego la de lima)pudieran ser :dunno: ummh solo las plazas mayores de cada pais como de peru "lima" de chile "santiago" asi ps :wink2: :clown:


Ya se hizo.. y ufffff... aun esta por ahi, no te recomiendo resucitarlo .


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

No me decido por 3 de las opciones, que son la Plaza San Martín, la de Lima y la de Trujillo, en realidad me gustan todas, pero voté por estas tres...


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Ya se hizo.. y ufffff... aun esta por ahi, no te recomiendo resucitarlo .


Pucha oe me podrias enseñar donde esta ese treand,ya para no revivirlo te prometo que no voy a poner ningun comentario asi solo lo reviso para ver quien gano o esta primero ya ps para ver nada mas o hagan otro para ver que pasa :master: :angel:


----------

